# Microphone recommendations?



## bykes (Mar 29, 2013)

I want to get a shotgun mic for my 5D3. I do not shoot a lot of video, but I plan on shooting some on my vacation over the summer. I don't want to use onboard sound since the IS on my 24-105 is pretty loud. I was looking at something like the Sennheiser MKE 400 or a Rode VideoMic.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## joema (Mar 30, 2013)

I use a Rode VideoMic Pro on my 5D3. It works fine, although you must remember to turn it on. For outdoor work you'll need a "Dead Cat" wind muff. The Sennhsiser MKE 400 is physically smaller.

While an on-camera mini-shotgun is better than the built-in camera mic, it's not the optimal way to use a shotgun. The power of a shotgun mic is its ability to *reject* sound off-axis, not its ability to pick up sound on-axis. This is why a boom-operated shotgun is typically held at an angle to the subject, with the broad side pointed at the sound you want to reject.

For most situations a wireless lav mic will be superior to an on-camera shotgun. I commonly use a relatively inexpensive, clip-on Canon WMV-1 Bluetooth wireless lav mic: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/751267-REG/Canon_5068B001_WM_V1_Wireless_Microphone.html Unlike a traditional lav, it doesn't require "plumbing" the wire through the subject's clothing -- it just clips on.

That said for fast-paced informal vacation shots, using a wireless lav is cumbersome. An on-camera mini-shotgun mic is probably your best choice.


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rode videomic pro is the way to go. Love it the sound is about as good as you are going to get out of on camera shotgun. 
One note- it is obvious but just in case. Shotgun mics are directional. So I only bring that up because if your shooting family on your vacation make sure all the people talking are very close to each other. 
If you are shooting landscape/culture and want mic for ambient realize its going to be super directional ambient sounds. For this I would recommend rode stereo mic. 
Also those have been linked with plural eyes in the past when your purchase it!
Enjoy good sound.


----------



## bykes (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. The stereo mic would probably be the way to go.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the rode videomic (before the shorter 'pro' one came out), and it works great. I find that it picks up no discernable sound of the camera while being ON camera.

I recently bought the Rode Stereo Videomic Pro...to get in on the deal with getting a free copy of Pluraleyes 3.

I've not unboxed or used it yet, but hoping that the switchable filters on it, will help recording bands in bars without overmodulating. The sounds samples are good on it so far.

I've not used the plain mono videomic pro...I'm sure it is pretty good, I wonder tho..if it is as good at sound isolaton as the older videomic, since that one is a bit longer and seemingly has a much narrower sound pattern...?

But so far, I've found for reasonable prices, hard to beat the rode. And the battery times so far, seem to last forever!!

Just don't forget to turn it on....that sure makes PP a lot of fun
[rolls eyes] :

cayenne


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the Rhode VideoMic and love it..... but thinking outside the box, there are other solutions.

Most cell phones, Ipads, and the like have a sound recorder ap.... makes for a cheap external mic of supprisingly good quality... Sometimes you can place an external sound recorder "close to the action" and add the soundtrack in post-processing.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I have the Rhode VideoMic and love it..... but thinking outside the box, there are other solutions.
> 
> Most cell phones, Ipads, and the like have a sound recorder ap.... makes for a cheap external mic of supprisingly good quality... Sometimes you can place an external sound recorder "close to the action" and add the soundtrack in post-processing.



True, I'm looking into the Rode SmartLav lavalier mic....to either use with the iPhone app, or thinking it might work with a regular digital audio recorder.

That is nice to place on talent, etc.

Get all the mics you can...and look into using Pluraleyes 3...amazing software that will quickly sync multiple video and audio feeds for you which you can then import into your NLE of choice.

C


----------



## cocopop05 (Apr 6, 2013)

I can only comment on what I have. 

I purchased a Rode VideoMic Pro for my 5D MIII, I am wrapped with it's ability to pick up sound in front of it and the sound quality is great. The 20db boost feature is great at reducing in-camera amp hiss. 

Deadcat VMP is quite effective for outdoor use, definitely purchase one with the mic.


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 8, 2013)

Would purchasing an external recorder be a better solutioon to recording such as a tascam h1 or should i just buy a shotgun mic? I am using a t3i and a 6d


----------



## cayenne (Apr 10, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> Would purchasing an external recorder be a better solutioon to recording such as a tascam h1 or should i just buy a shotgun mic? I am using a t3i and a 6d



Well, starting out...if $$ is a concern, get the good rode mic to run off the camera. The video mic and video mic pro, are both nice shotgun type mics and I find it doesn't pick up noise from he camera and is quite directional and only pics up what it is pointed at.

I'd say start with that (I did). I happen to have an older Zoom H2...which I'm going to be hooking to the Rode Stereo Video Mic Pro I recently purchased. So, I will be recording off camera with the stereo mic, but still using the on camera rode video mike as my reference sound. 

I got Pluraleyes3 free with that purchase of the Rode Stereo video mic...so, that makes sync'ing multiple sources of audio (and video too) a snap. 

If you are interested in seeing this product work, take a look:

http://www.redgiant.com/products/all/pluraleyes/

My next purchases, especially if I start doing video for say weddings, or other uses..I'll buy maybe a couple of maybe roland digital recorders and good lavs, to hook to the talent / groom hit record and let it go during the event..using my on camera and stand mounted rode mikes as backup...and external sound to mix as needed.

At least...this is this noobs plan of attack.



C


----------

